
Those who can, code - sirduncan
http://sdtimes.com/code-watch-those-who-can-code/
======
diegorbaquero
"Being a programmer is as close as a human can come to being a magician." I
have this quoted in my twitter. But I have to point out that without teamwork,
a developer alone can only accomplish up to some point.

